

Must have CSS for HTML5 + Firefox - rubyskills

header, section, article, hgroup, aside, footer, nav { display: block; }<p>This tripped me up the first time I made an HTML5 page while developing in chrome.. switching to Firefox everything looked messed up.<p>Just a tip for those of you considering switching or starting a new HTML5 site.
======
rubyskills
We're building our application HealPay in HTML5 so if you want to see a real
HTML5 site in action, check back with us soon. Posted on HealPay on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2252214>

~~~
BallinBige
ubercool

------
miloco
Have you tried it in IE :P

~~~
rubyskills
No yet :)

Evidently if you use html shiv, you should be able to support ie6+

